# Innovation the t-shirt business



## CloudOne (May 15, 2012)

Hello All,

Fellow t-shirt lover here from India having my own e-commerce t-shirt business. I was just wondering, has the t-shirt business become monotonous? I mean everyone who loves to do a t-shirt business operates the same way. Designing new t-shirts based on some ideas, making an e-commerce website, marketing the designs and selling the t-shirts. Nothing wrong with that, I mean I am also doing the same thing for past 1.5 years. 

But lately I have been wondering, how can we change this? I recently read somewhere that the best way to survive in a competitive market is to change the game. Do something which never has been done before. So, I was wondering, What new thing can be implemented to change this business? What is it that has never been done before in online t-shirt business? 

I mean we all are from different parts of the world. Let us brainstorm together and come up with some ideas so that we can do something differentiating from other players in the same field. I know creative designs, service and quality are the most important thing but what goes beyond that? What will make us different from someone who is equally creative and providing similar quality and service.

Let us all brainstorm the ideas which can be useful for all of us. One thought came to my mind was can the t-shirt business be made more social? Where customers are not just buyer but participants in business growth and development? 

Hoping for some amazing ideas and great brainstorming plans..


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Are customers able to upload T-shirt design suggests to your site? That might be a way to involve your customers and give them what they want.


----------

